# Detailingworld™ Review - Wowo's Tar and Glue Remover



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Firstly thanks go to Fraser for sending the various products out to test.

*The Product: *

The Final Shine with a few others arrived well packed and with fantastic presentation.



















It's hard to make out what scent it is, however there is that unmistakeable tar remover smell in the background, although it's not over powering.

*What WoWo's Say?*
"There is nothing worse than having all those horrible little tar and glue spots stuck to your beautiful paintwork and wheels. That's why we made this super duper easy to use Tar and Glue Remover. Simply apply, allow to work, and wipe off.

Wowo's Tar and Glue Remover is a intensive easy to use tar and glue remover that can be applied by hand or sprayed onto the affected surface.

Instructions-

Test for compatibility with plastics in an inconspicuous area before applying.

1. Give the bottle a good shake.
2. We recommend wearing safety gloves when using this product.
3. Apply via a foam applicator or microfibre cloth to the affected area.
4. Alternatively spray on via a chemical proof trigger sprayer.
5. Allow a short time to work it's magic.
6. Wipe off then rinse."

*The Use:*
So although my car is not covered in tar I did mange to find some areas which needed attention.

I applied the product to a Wowo's MF cloth and dapped it on the tar spots.


















After a few minutes there was no bleeding/running of the tar so I carefully wiped the area and the tar came away with ease.

I then decanted a small amount into a spray bottle and applied it to the other area.

This time the tar started to run/bleed.










A few minutes later a gave the area a wipe to see the results.









Both methods worked well on my small test area.

*Price:*
This is available from Wowo's and priced at
£9.99 for 500 ml (excluding P&P and any discounts)

*Would I use this again?:*
Yes, it does what it says on the bottle/website and is versatile.

*Cossie's verdict?:*
A good Tar and Glue remover, well priced and portable being only 500ml.

*Anything I would change?:*
No

Thanks for reading, as usual if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers

Cossiecol

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

